# Ice pack Billing



## carrielew.32.cl@gmail.com (May 15, 2013)

Can you bill for Ice packs?  I have looked around and a lot of things say no because a patient could get one cheaper at a store, but if a patient has a fracture, or a sprain it needs to be applied.   Does anyone know what the reimbursement is for these?  Can you code 97010?


----------

